# Birchwood bf mech



## Resistance (30/8/18)

Something I have been working on for a while.Its not fully complete ,bit it is a top +, bf River Birch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Resistance (30/8/18)

Some mor pics while assembling.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/8/18)

Beautiful piece of wood. Cant wait to see the end result

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/8/18)

And some clearer pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (30/8/18)

Trying to get a good pic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (30/8/18)

nice one @Resistance 

a man of many talents !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/8/18)

All well and good, but can it vape on a tampon 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/i-feel-like-10-million-bucks.t53017/

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/8/18)

But on a serious note. I wish i had the talent turning wood like you do. It looks awesome. And amazing choice of wood. I just love the grain that birchwood has

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (30/8/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> But on a serious note. I wish i had the talent turning wood like you do. It looks awesome. And amazing choice of wood. I just love the grain that birchwood has


Kinds words appreciated.
You won't know unless you try @SmokeyJoe .This is me inspiring you to try.Start small and progress from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (30/8/18)

Some more info on the mod.
For now the wismec bottle, wanted to fit a bigger bottle at first but went this way for now.
Feeding tube is 3mm Id and squonks like a hose.
Wanted it to be center 510 and positive top cell load.just incase something goes wrong then it will close the circuit and not short the cell.(took a little more work)
Only had ego 510's so i converted it to bottom feed.
And the cell retainer is becoming a trademark.
Also didnt want screws on top to spoil the copper look.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/8/18)

It looks really good so far @Resistance I like the look of that wood.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/8/18)

Thank you guys.I appreciate all your replies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (31/8/18)

Saw this on another thread and thought no way can you buy something like this.

Itd absolutely amazing and i love the way it looks!!!!

Especially that cell retainer XD XD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/18)

It looks awesome @Resistance . You have a great talent.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (31/8/18)

Thank you All for your comments

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (31/8/18)

This is the stump it was made from.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## veecee (2/9/18)

Also awesome, good job @resitance. Really inspiring!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/9/18)

Thanks everyone for your possitive feedback.its much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (3/9/18)

What the?!!?

I can't believe that you can do this! @Resistance that is simply AMA-ZING guy! Just wow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/9/18)

To everyone that replied.to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/9/18)

I decided to stay with the natural finish so the wood and its characteristics is not hidden and took off the button,
Sanded with 120 gritt and rubbed with clear poly.
Once again thanks for your possitive feedback

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog (5/9/18)

Looking Good @Resistance agree with the natural finish.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (5/9/18)

The wood got too much character to discolour.its got mottled,flamed,spalted tiger,and knots.It would be a shame to fill and discolour to hide it.Thanks to all and @hot.chillie35 for allowing me the time to do this.


----------

